# Airlifting Mustangs by Helicoptor...Could this be true?



## Biddieacres (Sep 3, 2009)

I have a friend who volunteers at an Equine Rescue Center and she said the government is going to corrall the mustangs by helicopter and kill them.  Could this be true and why are they doing this?  

She said "Some of our last mustangs will be rounded up TOMORROW BY HELICOPTER! Young foals only DAYS OLD are on this mountain. Horses in their LATE TEENS and TWENTIES will be removed".  She is asking for help or for people to call the white house or any media outlet.  

I didn't know how to help but know that there are many smart people on this forum who may be able to.  

Thanks for any input.


----------



## big brown horse (Sep 3, 2009)

I don't think this is an uncommon practice sadly.

Can you give us some more info?


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Sep 3, 2009)

BLM has already started rounding up mustangs in NV - not  tomorrow - its already in operation.  I also heard they are  euthanizing... and some other horror stories on foals.

Just what I heard earlier today from some one who follows the mustangs in NV

edited my first line was just from reading your title....I removed it


----------



## laughingllama75 (Sep 4, 2009)

it is a common occurance. they "cull" the weak, old and crippled (I think, someone correct me if I'm wrong). Some sort of "Herd Manegement" by the Gov't. And yes, they do it by helicoter, and herd them into big funnel shaped corrals that get smaller and smaller as they go through. Kind of like a really large squeeze chute in a way.


----------



## Run-A-Muck Ranch (Sep 4, 2009)

I have heard of this happening before.....

Don't really have any info to help out..
Just wanted to say......
My very first horse was an adopted 'Wild Mustang' from Navada. 
We named him Reno.

He was very very weak and my mom wasn't even sure he would make it through the night...(Kind of a pitty buy when she got him)...He was in horrible horrible condition.
Well he ended up being the 'BEST HORSE EVER'. Sadly about 3 years ago he passed away. We had him for roughly 18years though, and he had a WONDERFUL life....


----------



## Biddieacres (Sep 4, 2009)

Run-a-muck what a beautiful story.  I am glad she was able to save him and give him a good life.  The equine rescue my friend works for is called Amaryllis and it is in The Hamptons.  The website is  www.forrascal.com  The woman who runs this place sounds like a great lady.  She has saved many horses and given them a great life.  

I still don't understand why the government does this though.  The website tells more about it.  These horses are The Pryor Mountain wild horses, descendants of the Lewis and Clark horses.    The thing that upset me was imagining the scare and the foals being separated from the mothers and  foals being left without their elders to protect and teach them.


----------

